# Keto - How long before you see results



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a quick question,

What is the average time it takes to see results from Keto?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

a week (water weight) other than that its impossible to tell with the amount of info uv stuck up lol.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I love these threads... 

Need more info but yeah water weight will come off in the first week or two, Then try and aim for no more than a couple of lb per week


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed it was a bit of a lazy post inbetween meetings.

Bascially long and short of it is, I am going away in 3 weeks and dont panic its not a I wanna get ripped in 3 weeks job. I am about 14% but want to really try and rip up as much as possible and I know keto can make that happen, I was just wondering on the time frame to make this happen.

I am running test, hgh as I do all year round in any case and I was going to through in a bit of clen to ease the process. What your thoughts on that along side keto?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

IMO its a waste for 3 weeks mate as you'll drop a sh!t load of water and maybe a little fat then when your on holiday and hit the booze BOOM all the water will go back on within a day or two and you wont look any different from how you look now...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Note... To get good resluts from Keto you need at lease 2/3 months IMO


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

I did think that would be the case, just a good clean diet and plent of cardio for me!! Ill give it a whirl when I come back, problem is I travel all the time for week and thats were my weight goes up!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Get some Clen, T3, T4... Run 100mcg T3, 300mcg T4 and what ever dose you can handle of Clen I would run 160mcg and run it two days on/off right up to your holiday with penlty of cardio that should shed some fat mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh and make sure you take it all first thing on waking on a empty stomach and leave 30/45mins after before eating!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all depends on cals in vs cals out regardless of what diet ur following, u WONT lose anymore weight on a keto diet vs any other. 'big ste' is rite about ppl jumping on the keto/low carb band wagon to lose the water quickly for a hol then pile it back...ur body is 'carb sensitive' after a keto hence the need to slowly introduce them back.

here's a calculator i use to sort my diet out-

http://michaelandkendra.com/PhysiqueFX/bmr.htm


----------



## Warmshot (Mar 23, 2011)

This is what I have in mind for my fat loss:

monday:

Morning:6am fasted cardio, flipping tyres, sprints, circuits etc. 1 hour

Evening: Chest

Tuesday: 6am swim

Evening: jog

Weds: legs

Thurs: rest

Friday: back, tris something along them lines

Sat: Football

Sunday relax

So I think over a 3 week period their should be enough in that schedule to help rip up a lil more. I know diet is key and for me the only thing that lets me down is chocolate, I crave the stuff!!!

life story over!! cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tues 6am swim swop for the tread mill/cross trainer as swimming wont do fcuk all for weight/fat loss...

You have no time for rest/relax days  You can do that on holiday!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

big ste said:


> Tues 6am swim swop for the tread mill/cross trainer as *swimming wont do fcuk all for weight/fat loss...*
> 
> You have no time for rest/relax days  You can do that on holiday!


hmmm... :whistling:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok... I dont like swimming lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

On a serious note though I think the tread mill/cross trainer is better for losing weight/fat than swimming!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Been on keto since last sunday (9days) and lost 12lbs..... Started seeing a weight drop after day 2

But only now, a week on am I starting t osee fatloss around the upper leg areas, arms etc! Good luck anyway


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Swimming is a very sensible way to lose the lard, Its an exercise which you use almost every muscle in your body, Not many other exercises can claim such, Ever notice how your starving hungry when you leave the swimming baths??


----------

